# Weight loss anyone want to join me?



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello all,

Since my last cycle I have been waiting to have my tubes sorted out before I cycle again. I have put on loads of weight and need to get my bmi back down. 

So does anyone want to join me? I thought we could encourage/support each post different diet recipes maybe even have a weigh in day? 

So putting myself out there I am 13st 8lbs and I want to be 12st. So I need to lose 32lbs.

Natalie


----------



## kerrygold (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi NatalieP
I am currently using a weight loss thread on the East Anglia board, I'm sure it won't matter if you're not from East Anglia! Why not join?
The heading is losing weight for treatment.
Hopefully see you there


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Natalie 
I'm on a weight loss mission for treatment to
I need to lose 42lbs I've lost 4 in last two weeks
I'd love to share recipes and motivate each other. 
Fancy doing it via email? 
My start weight was 14.7lbs I need to be 11.7lbs

Love trini 

X


----------

